# Goes Wild like 3AM with coyote smell?



## davephx (Apr 21, 2012)

GS (Lacy female) about 9 months old rescued.

Adopted wonderfully great personality trains well. Often run with bike or on Mountain trials - Dog wears out faster than human. 

Live in Phoenix near Lookout Mtn and coyotes visit, although I have never seen one, neighbor has and prior owner had small dog killed and dragged to neighbors roof.

Dog meets coyotes off trail near dens on Mountain and seems more wants to play. Once came back with 2 following maybe 10 feet behind. Attitude seemed more like "meet my new friends". 

BUT she is extremely a Guard Dog at night protecting her home and pack (us). She is on 20 foot leash most of time (and has no problem with) but can also access house safety if needed. Off leash on runs but will return on command and totally willing to be leashed up again. 

Every few nights maybe 3am will go crazy, growling, barking loud and what is odd, running around in each direction mostly sniffing the GROUND. I am sure no coyote is getting that close to house and have never seen one. She will maybe be 20% of the time sniffing in air but mostly at ground! 

Does not seem to sense actual direction since goes out in 4 directions with intense smelling and repeats the process many times like a caged animal going back and forth all the time, but only when seems to smell coyote.

I have very bright LED searchlight and never see anything. She totally ignores light - doesn't follow where I shine it, is totally smell orientated, which I read is normal. 

There is almost no way to settle her down when on "coyote alert". If bring in will bark and growl to get out. She totally ignores us (me and actual owner that lives with me). If we try and stop her she is very strong, ignores us and pulls away not to interrupt her "duty" to protect.

Normally she comes to us wanting to be petted, hugged, massaged, lick. Have trained fairly well not to mouth or bite as teeth very sharp. 

We hope no neighbors complain since we have a noise ordinance - not sure if protecting from coyotes is a good excuse for 3AM barking wildly. After maybe 15 minutes settles down.

In fact just now went out after being quiet maybe 10 minutes. Ran up to me to be petted vs when coyote wild.

Seems to rarely sleep at night - seems on guard dog duty most of night.

I don't think I am concerned about a coyote vs dog fight if they ever did actually meet face to face in yard but more the noise issue.

In the news recently was a report of coyotes taking a bite at 3 humans on porches or right next to homes, 2 were sleeping (one on TV said though wife was nudging him on leg to wake to come dinner but a coyote bit him on leg) One was reading book on lounge chair a few feet from house entry. 

Not serious bites but animal control or police did spot two and shot them. Always rabies concern. 

This was not near me but further "out"nearer a golf course. TV reports say they are coming for water from the course since were are in a severe drought and have less natural food and are getting more use to humans. 

No large water source near me, desert landscaping etc other than hot tub but its covered! Coyotes probably just meandering around for food but we are quite far from I assume their mountain dens but they can travel here via revenes and a desert path (and cross one street).

Any comments ideas to settle down welcome for noise issue... She is too good a guard dog perhaps when no immediate danger. She is not that aggressive with strange humans. Would probably want to be petted by a burglar but don't know.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Here there was a young girl, broad daylight in her own backyard, in the city, bit by a coyote and last week police shot one who was acting aggressively, they were in the area for something else.
As we encroach on their territory, encounters become more frequent and at times more severe.
We have them, frequently at night one hears them calling. I always bring both dogs in when I hear them, mine sleep inside anyways. It was the worst when Dolly was in heat at Christmas, that's all I need, an unplanned litter of Saint Bernard X Coyote. One night Oz was sleeping by the front door and we had heard them in the area for several nights, the most ungodly growl came out of him, the only thing we could think is they were very close.
You need to bring your dog in at night, there have been cases where a lone coyote will attract a dog and the pack will kill. There are probably hundreds of folks whose dogs are out all night and nothing ever happens, but do you want to be that one cautionary tale if something does happen? You could end up with a pack coming for her, especially since she is tethered.
I would either get on crate training immediately, so she has somewhere to settle down and feel like that is her safe space/den, or if possible, move her to the basement. My Saint lives in our basement, it's cooler for her, she comes onto the main and upper levels, but generally prefers our basement, it may diminish the sound and scent of them. I mean it is up to you, but I personally wouldn't leave a dog out while knowing there are coyotes in the area. They frighten me.
From what I have learned in our area, typically they come closer to urban areas in the fall and winter and recede to more rural areas once the spring birthing season is upon us. They are scavengers, when other animals are outside, they have something more suitable to their palate to pursue.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I would consider a coyote a threat. Where we live it is common for them to steal and kill small dogs, but they have been known to go for bigger dogs as a pack. I have one that has come right up to the door, my dog is growling, but that coyote did not leave until I walked up to the door...They are getting more brave as their population increases. My one dog smelled one and wouldn't go in the yard for three days. Having the dog on a leash leaves the dog wide open not to be able to defend itself, which is big danger factor to the dog.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

So your dog is out on a leash all night in an area with coyotes? I would be concerned that a pack of coyotes could take on your dog if they got hungry enough.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Your dog could be smelling a bobcat or a house cat. It may be safer if she sleeps in a large kennel or dog run. If she sleeps tied to a leash she has no where to go to get away if she is attacked.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

ive seen lots of gsd on farms here with sheep the coyotes dont gang up on them they stay far away when the dogs out patrolling coyote are not interested in eating dogs larger than they are that are aggressive but no one leashes their dog they need to be unleahed in a fence nothing gets in that fence. 


my dog pee on coyote scat and urine and coyote kills in the woods its pretty common dog wont care about bobcat or cat stools from what ive seen.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

The coyotes can be pretty nasty around here. I know they killed a neighbors horse not too long ago. It was a pack of them.

Don't be fooled by daylight verus nightime. They roam in the daytime also. We know this b/c my husband has a bunch of deer cams set up in our woods. We always catch coyotes on deer cams. Every once in awhile, we hear them. My dogs will go crazy. All of their noses will lift in the air and they will start smelling. My oldest males hackles will come up. 

Here is a picture that we caught a couple of years ago. I'm not on my other computer or I would show you more recent ones. It's really weird b/c it almost looks like my female dog, BUT it's not. By the way, this area is bascially right outside my back door. That's scary to me.


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

I live in Surprise which is very good. to Phoenix and we have had coyotes come into our backyard jumping fences and have taken off with neighbors animals. I had to share off three coyote in broad daylight one day because a lady was walking her little dogs and they were going directly for her. They were not scared most of them are used to people in their surroundings here and they would take them on. They are very smart and usually come out over here on garbage day or night before trash day.I keep my dogs in but I always have .Just my preference. Happy to see someone from here.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

if it was a horse it was a mountain lion, wolves a bear or roaming pack of dogs

no coyotes not even a pack will touch a adult horse it has never happend 


donkey are used all over to protect sheep from coyote they are much smaller than horses


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Actually, Coyotes can bring down bigger game like a adult elk, but it takes the whole pack. Coyotes are known by two other names as well the American Jackal and the Prairie Wolf. Coyote - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (also has a picture of one eating a elk carcass that the pack took down). People I talk to on other boards have reported the same behavior of Coyotes as well. My mom was just in Tuscon last week and didn't get a chance to see any Coyotes during the tours they had the chance to go on during her trip.

ETA: they have also been known to prey on domesticated pets and livestock if the opportunity is good enough for them.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm kind of surprised. Rescues usually make adopters sign a contract not to leave adopted dogs outside at night.

I let my border collie out one morning just before dawn and a coyote came after her. I saw him coming and opened the door. The coyote ran off. He was no more than 6 feet from my back door when he saw me and turned and ran. People think coyotes are harmless because they are only 30-40 pounds. They hunt and kill for a living and could do serious damage even to a big dog. Most dogs don't have much experience fighting and killing.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Both my two hate coyotes with a passion. Several years ago Angus took one on that was chasing my MIL's spaniel mix. Even Freyja marks when she comes across their smell. 

In CT 60% of the coyotes diet is white tailed deer. They have also killed cows, sheep, a llama, and our friend had a donkey killed in its pen. Although the deer population needs to be managed, the coyote is still an invasive species that is causing problems. As our state becomes more forested I expect more predatory animals will return (state used to be almost entirely farmland thus no trees). We've had multiple cougar sightings and a very established bear population. With this increase in predators it would be wise to secure all pets and domestic animals when you are not outside with them. In town we had a coyote kill a great dane. When they are hungry or defending their territory they can be quite aggressive.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

Coyotes will absolutely go at a GSD. I know two people with GSD's and both have had their dogs attacked by a coyote. In the one situation one coyote was trying to lure a GSD into the bush, where I'm assuming the rest of the pack was waiting. Unfortunately for the coyote, the GSD caught it before it got back to the bush and came close to killing it. 

The other time a co-workers GSD and Collie were almost attacked by a pack of coyotes. It was night and a pack of coyotes had the dogs cornered in their yard. If not for my co-worker running out into the backyard to screw the coyotes away, the dogs probably would have been dead. 

Don't think for a minute that a coyote won't attempt to go at a GSD. While 1 on 1 a GSD will kill a coyote, the rest of the pack is usually nearby.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

shaner where in ontario are you? I am from here also.


it also depends on the gsd some are a lot more forward and aggressive than others coyotes stay far away from the ones sheep farmers have. But some pet shepherds might be really docile. But if a coyote is following you and your dog it is curious it is not going to jump on you like it jumps on a rabbit. They will watch medium sized dogs a lot. Sometimes they do lure dogs out also and gang up. It all depends on the reason. But normally it is not worth the risk. Even in the wild a pack of coyotes wont press an attack on a single wolf 1 dead coyote is not worth ganging up on a big aggressive dog to them unless pups are risk or something really serious. That is why guard dogs and donkey are so effective.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

shaner said:


> If not for my co-worker running out into the backyard to screw the coyotes away, the dogs probably would have been dead.


I'm glad your co-worker was able to save his dogs, but I'm sure those poor coyotes will have nightmares for months and might need professional help.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Caitydid255 said:


> I'm glad your co-worker was able to save his dogs, but I'm sure those poor coyotes will have nightmares for months and might need professional help.


I laughed so hard, I can barely see to type this......


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

pets4life said:


> if it was a horse it was a mountain lion, wolves a bear or roaming pack of dogs
> 
> *no coyotes not even a pack will touch a adult horse it has never happend *
> 
> ...


It happens here in Texas. A pack will also bring down a cow. I would suspect however, that the livestock could be injured first while fleeing the pack of coyotes, giving the coyote the advantage.

I have witnessed a single coyote cut across my pasture towards my horses. However, two of my horses are dog aggressive. I almost took pity on the coyote, who luckily was quicker.


----------

